# Last of the eight new training tenders delivered today.



## gwp (27 Nov 2008)

NAVY RECEIVES LAST OF EIGHT NEW TRAINING TENDERS BUILT AT VSL​
ESQUIMALT, B.C. – The Navy will take delivery of the last of eight new training tenders designed and built by Victoria Shipyards Co. Ltd. (VSL) Thursday at 1 p.m.  Patrol Class Training Tender 62 “Moose” will be transferred by tugboat across Esquimalt Harbour for final fitting out and provisioning.  VSL was awarded the $69.7 million contract in 2004 to construct six of the 33-metre steel ships with an option of two more with a total budget of $90.7 million.   Delivered 14-months ahead of schedule, the new tenders replace the half-century old wooden training vessels previously used for training junior naval officers, regular and reserve force sailors and familiarization training for Royal Canadian Sea Cadets.   The new training ships are equipped with state of the art bridge facilities that match the Navy’s larger ships.
	Ships in harbour will sound their whistles and horns for 30-seconds in salute and the Navy’s fireboat CFAV Firebrand will perform a water salute with its monitors to welcome the new craft.

Symbolism of animal names from a variety of North American Aboriginal cultures​The ships’ names perpetuate those of the armed yachts of the Second World War and Fairmile Motor Launches of the 1950’s while representing the culture of the West Coast First Nations.

Whale (Orca) - shows the strength in family, he symbolizes wisdom and compassion with a connection to the eternal life. First of its name

Raven - is the symbol of humor, changes in life, lightness of being, most important of all creatures, is known as the transformer, the cultural hero and the trickster to many tribes. First of its name. 

Caribou – teaches us the power of gentleness and calm.  Alertness comes from a sharper sensory sense and so is acutely aware of its’ surroundings. Second of its name

Fox (Renard) – symbolizes cleverness, slyness, stealth and observation, able to adapt, agility of mind to be able to get out trouble.  Chameleon qualities enable to blend into the forest.  Is a natural protector of its’ family. Second of its name.

Wolf - shows strength in the family and the kinship associated with it, is known to have strength and loyalty in all relationships, and is a great team player with effort on behalf of all in the community.  Third of its name. 

Bear (Grizzly) - symbolizes consistency and stability of action, has the ability to discover the inner truth about oneself, and has great self-awareness, with a desire to deliberate about choices and actions. Second of its name. 

Cougar – symbol of self-confidence, high intelligence, physical prowess, strength of will and intuitive ability.  Cougar teaches us to take control of ourselves so we can become effective and fair leaders.  Its graceful swiftness allows us to understand the natural flow of our environment and move into a position of balanced leadership. Third of its name. 

Moose – symbol of courage and determination. Also known as being headstrong with unstoppable longevity. Moose represents value and integrity.  Able to walk proudly with grace and has universal knowledge.  The power of their presence is awesome and inspiring. Third of its name.


----------



## Sailorwest (1 Dec 2008)

All I can say is 'at last'.  These new ships are quite impressive for a small vessel and I am looking forward to getting some time in them during this next year. Although plenty of fun was had in the YAGs (in many, many places), they were way past the best before date.


----------

